# Fehlermeldung bei emerge sys-kernel/xfs-sources

## upstar

Hi Leute!

Hab im Linux-mag zum erstenmal von GENTOO gehört, und da ich als langjähriger SuSe-user langsam die Schnauze voll hab von den update-eskapaden hab ich mal probiert gentoo zu installieren, aber mit dem Athlon ging leider nur stage1-ix86-1.2 . schön und gut.

Ich (als Nichtprofi) bin dann doch endlich mal zu Punkt 14 der Instalations-anleitung gekommen ' :Very Happy: 'und freute mich schon auf das neue System. 

Aber dann ....

' :Crying or Very sad: '

(none) portage# emerge sys-kernel/xfs-sources

!!! Invalid token (not "=") ggi

Traceback (most recent call last):

   File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2, in ?

 import os,sys,portage,xpak,string,re,commands,time,threadding,grp

   File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 3750, in ?

 settings=config()

   File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 648, in __init__

 useorder=self["USE_ORDER"]

   File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 714, in __getitem__

 if x.has_key(mykey):

AttributeError: 'NonType' object has no attribute 'has_key'

(none) portage#

Ich fang damit leider gar nichts an!! Zuerst dacht ich Scheiße, hättest du bloß lieber ext3 genommen. Hab dann aber ein bisschen im Forum gestöbert und gelesen es gienge eventuell auch mit gentoo-sources und man müsse halt beim Kernel-config xfs aktivieren.

hab dann natürlich auch 

emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

probiert und hab exakt die selbe Fehlermeldung bekommen.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen???

Was muß/kann ich tun oder wo/wie krieg ich nen anderen Kernel her??

Ich hoff natürlich dass alles besser wird mit gentoo als mit suse!

Wie seid Ihr denn mit Gentoo zufrieden??Lohnt der aufwand? Wie ist ein laufendes Gentoo??

1000 Dank jedenfalls im Voraus für eure hilfe!

c u

Udo

----------

## cyc

hm also den fehler kann ich nicht reproduzieren. versuch mal die gentoo-sourcen. emerge gentoo-sources sollte helfen.

----------

## upstar

' :Evil or Very Mad: '

jetzt hängt die Sache schon bei Punkt 9 der installation instructions! GRRRRRRR!!!

Und zwar schon bei :

# env-update

!!! Invalid token (not "=") ggi 

Traceback (most recent call last): 

File "/usr/sbin/env-update", line 3, in ? 

import portage 

File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 3750, in ? 

settings=config() 

File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 648, in __init__ 

useorder=self["USE_ORDER"] 

File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 714, in __getitem__ 

if x.has_key(mykey): 

AttributeError: 'NonType' object has no attribute 'has_key' 

#

Wie komm ich denn jetzt überhaupt wieder in's System rein??? OK, das war's nicht, denn danach ein :

#source /etc/profile    

bescherte mir dan doch den gentoo promt

(none)/#

Aber danach wieder das selbwe wie 1. Fehlermeldung.

Oder könnte es sein, daß es daran liegt daß ich während des bootstraps (so bei Inst Step 11) oder während  des emerge system ( step 12) auf einer anderen Konsole (vom ram-System) die USE flags /der etc/make.conf bearbeitet habe??

Wenn's jemand weiß ist gut, wenn nicht mach ich's halt nochmal ganz von vor ohne nebenher an der /etc/make.conf rumzuspielen oder ich poste ins englische Forum.

Nochmals Danke im Voraus

so long 

Udo

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab auch ein ahtlon und ich konnte die stage 3 laden und benutzen ich hab schon von einigen leuten erfahren das es probs mit den anderen stage´es gibt . bei mir verlief die install problemlos.

hab auch die xfs-sources gewählt.. 

also probier es einfach doch noch mal mit stage3

cu spaci76  :Wink: 

----------

## gsf

Also ich habe stage3 benutzt , make.conf net bearbeitet und

bis jetzt keine Probleme.

Wenn Du dein System auf Athlon optimieren willst ,dann versuche es mal

mit Gentoo 1.3btest.

1.2 beunutzt standardmäßig noch gcc 2.95.

Jedenfalls hatte ich mit der Version 1.3a auf Athlon optimiert auch so

manche Problemchen , wonach ich die 1.2 installiert habe.

Dabei bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

Mandrake und X gebootet .

Terminal geöffnet , zu root gewechselt.

Partition erstellt.

tarball raufkopiert und mit "tar -xvjpf stage.......tbz2" entpackt.

Gleich ein paar Konfigurationsdateien rüberkopiert ,wie resolv.conf ,

config zum Kernel bauen ,etc. (gegebenfalls anpassen).

Netzwerk angepasst.

Schritt 9 ausgeführt (jeweils mit angepassten Pfaden ,

da die Gentoo Partition unter /mnt/gentoo gemountet wurde)

Kernel gebaut und neuen Eintrag für Gentoo in /boot/grub/menu.lst erstellt.

Da ich DSL habe noch ein "emerge ppp rp-pppoe" und noch gebootet.

Bei grub dann Gentoo gewählt , als root eingeloggt und erstmal

"update-modules" gefolgt von "adsl-setup"(da dsl).

Dann konnte es losgehen mit "emerge rsync" und erstmal "emerge xfree"  :Wink: .

Denke mal das war der richtige Weg mit DSL ohne Router  :Very Happy: .

Greetz

----------

## upstar

Hi Leute,

Danke erstmal für die Ratschläge!

Werd's bei gelegenheit nochmal probieren, bin jetz aber über's WE nicht zuhause und weiß nicht wann ich wieder dazukomme.

Vielleicht hab ich ja acu die stage3 boot-CD falsch erstellt?

Hab da immer nur die 4 Dateien (gentoo-i686-1.2.iso, gentoo-i686.iso.md5, rpm-tmp.18301und rpm-tmp.501) und ein leeres vi.recover-Verzeichnis drauf. Kann mir aber nicht denken wie hiervon gebootet werden könnte?

Irgendwelche tipps??

Ansonsten probier ichs wieGFS!

Danke nochmal

c u 

Udo

----------

## juwe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder könnte es sein, daß es daran liegt daß ich während des bootstraps (so bei Inst Step 11) oder während des emerge system ( step 12) auf einer anderen Konsole (vom ram-System) die USE flags /der etc/make.conf bearbeitet habe??
> 
> 

 

Bei der Abarbeitung des bootstrap-scripts wird deine individuelle /etc/make.conf nach /etc/make.conf.build kopiert und durch eine spezielle Datei ersetzt, die du natürlich nicht nebenbei editieren solltest. Nach der fehlerfreien Ausführung des scripts wird deine Original-make.conf automatisch wiederhergestellt.

Möglicherweise sind einige Systemprogramme bei dir fehlerhaft compiliert worden, weil du einige flags nebenbei verändert hast.

Bei mir klappte die Installation erst dann fehlerfrei, als ich die Finger von der /etc/make.conf ließ.

----------

## upstar

' :Very Happy: '' :Very Happy: '' :Very Happy: '' :Very Happy: ' :Very Happy: '' :Very Happy: '' :Very Happy: '

YO!

Hab's Jetzt endlich geschafft! Dank < GSF's > Anleitung und < Juwe's> Tipp!

Hab dann aber doch  stage3-athlon-1.3b.tbz2  genommen.

Kernel bauen hat auch gleich auf Anhieb geklappt, Grub hat 'n paar Versuche gebraucht, aber bin jetzt stolzer root und freu mich schon auf's weitere kennenlernen des Systems.

< Fättes DANKE >Euch allen Nochmal.

----------

